# SystemUI.apk



## xpack90 (Aug 29, 2011)

Can someone please show me how to edit the SystemUI.apk from the MR4 everything I try even when just decompliing and recompiling without any edit and replacing the AndroidManifest.xml and Meta-INF folder it breaks it.


----------



## jackstraw (Jun 10, 2011)

xpack90 said:


> Can someone please show me how to edit the SystemUI.apk from the MR4 everything I try even when just decompliing and recompiling without any edit and replacing the AndroidManifest.xml and Meta-INF folder it breaks it.


Ill try to help.

Have you decompiled and then recompiled without making any changes?
Do you get any errors when you recompile?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## xpack90 (Aug 29, 2011)

jackstraw said:


> Ill try to help.
> 
> Have you decompiled and then recompiled without making any changes?
> Do you get any errors when you recompile?
> ...


No just that in the dist folder it doesn't have the meta-inf folder so I add it manually using winrar but when I push and reboot the status bar is missing. But if I use he original apk it works fine so its something apktool is doing


----------



## jackstraw (Jun 10, 2011)

So are you just taking a apk zipping it up and adding the meta? 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

You're not signing it all of the way. I used to get this problem a lot


----------



## xpack90 (Aug 29, 2011)

jackstraw said:


> You're not signing it all of the way. I used to get this problem a lot


Yeah it must have been a signing issue 
Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------

